# Unix 'make', C compiler



## James Board (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm new to Mac OS X and I'm having problems installing Perl modules.  There's no 'make'.  And there's no C compiler.  What's going on?  Did I miss some basic installation step?  How can I install 'make' and 'cc' and anything else I generally need for installing software?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 11, 2010)

Install XCode.

It's on one of the disks that came with your computer.  Or, it's freely available with a developer account (they have a free account option in addition to pay options) at http://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html


----------



## James Board (Jun 12, 2010)

What's proper "Thank you" etiquette here?  Is it rude if I only click the "Thanks" button, or should I post a reply saying thank you?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 12, 2010)

The "Thanks" button is more than enough.

Glad we could be of assistance.


----------

